

Startup Chile announcing next class of Startups via streaming video - nirvana
http://www.startupchile.org/application-results-twitcam/

======
nirvana
My startup (and the one I'm building nirvana for) applied to this class of
Startup Chile. For various reasons, I don't expect we'll get in. (too much
behind the scenes work, not enough visible results yet. haven't released the
minimum viable product yet.)

Still, can't help but be nervous.

------
nirvana
Starts 11AM West Coast Time. Winning class is announced at Noon West Coast
Time.

